# Heathercuz's Clen Log- Purchase Peptides



## Heathercuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok guys, I'm new to all of this. I have never used Clen and have never heard of "logging" it. My husband will be helping me along the way, so if there is anyting I miss, please don't hesitate to point it out.

 Here's the lowdown on my situation. In Dec. 2007 I had my first child. It was the best/worst thing that has ever happened to me. I went from my normal 130 lbs to a wopping 174 after having him.Up until July of 2011 I pretty much let myself go, diet here and there, still hung onto the weight. Mc'Donalds was my weakness. It was easy convenient and fast. (And Fattening)
 Finally in 2011 I decided I needed to change. I joined the local gym and made a solid diet change. A Life change.
 In Jan 2012 I was 164 Lbs and approx 33.5% BF ( Bf% was being determined by a Electronic BF Calculator, which my husband says is garbage ) 
 Today 6/12/12 I'm down to 130.5 Lbs and approx 21.5% Bf..
I've been working my ass off, and I'm actually really happy with my results. I've got a huge family event coming up in a couple weeks, which will be at the beach, and I want knock off a couple extra lbs.

_*Heres where my Clen log starts:*_
Day 1: 130.5 lbs 21.5% Bf
Dosage: 40mcg
Comments: Feeling slightly jittery. Nothing I cannot control. I feel warmer, especially up my back and neck?..


----------



## TwisT (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice! cant wait to see your results


----------



## Heathercuz (Jun 14, 2012)

_*Day 2:*_ 130. lbs 21.5% Bf
Dosage: 60mcg
Comments: I feel the jitters, especially in my hands.. This morning, about an hour after my dose I went to the gym for my normal cardio session. Needless to say this stuff makes me sweat like nasty. I was almost embarrassed I was sweating so bad. But I guess its a good thing?!?....


----------



## Heathercuz (Jun 16, 2012)

_*Day 3:*_ 128 lbs 21.% Bf
Dosage: 80mcg
Comments: Woo hoo! I'm down 2lbs 3 days into this. Maybe water? Idk, its freaking 2 less numbers on the scale. I'm a jitter bug. The more I focus on the jitters the more they seem to be pronounced. If I try to ignore the feeling things arent so bad.
 Today was my upper body workout. I basically hit all the machines in the gym, try to do 12-15 sets and 3 reps of everything. I was still sweating like a fat drunk, but I felt good.. Energy was up and the jitters didnt seems to effect my workout.. If anything, I would say I wanted to stay longer and do another round on the machines.. Maybe it's mental maybe its the chemical. Either way.. I am happy. I feel really good with this dose and i'm probably going to stay here for a few days.. If any effects start tapering off I'll up it again. I think this is going to work


----------



## booze (Jun 16, 2012)

Before and after pics?


----------



## Heathercuz (Jun 16, 2012)

If I loose 10 lbs throught this cycle how would it really reflect on clothed pics? Probably wont see too much change. And I am def. not going to be posting any bathing suit pics. I wish that upon no-one. Its not like I can take my shirt off and flex my guns like you men can. Or can I ? LoL


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 16, 2012)

A lil bit of this  and a lil bit of that  and everyone will be happy, reguardless of your results. There will be no complaints.


----------



## Heathercuz (Jun 20, 2012)

_*Day 6:*_ 125 lbs 21.% Bf
Dosage: 80mcg
Comments: All I can say is wow. 6 days and I have lost ~5 lbs. I cannot believe it. No diet change and no workout routine change. I have used "weight loss" supplements in the past, but Never seen results come so fast, so to me, this stuff is magical. I have not changed the dose because is seems to be working just fine where its at. I still have the jitters and sweats. 
 To be continued....


----------

